# BIG Innova price increase??



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

EVERYTHING iis going to go up due to gas prices. When we pull up to the gas pump, we moan and groan at the prices--here gas just went to $3.50 a gallon. B
UT for the most part that is as far as our thinking goes--what we are paying to fill our cars.

Easy made up figures. Company C buys ngreidnts from companies D and E. It cost 25 more to get the ingredients from each of those two companies due to high gas (transportation.) SO Company C makes the product he makes and then sells it to Compnay B. But it raises it's price 50 to cover the high cost of the deliveries it got.

Then a compnay like husband works for transports this product to Company B and they have to charge 10 more for delivering. Company B pays the 50 increase from Company C, plus the 10 increase from the trucking compnay. Then they sell to outlet and another trucking compnay has to deliver it. The outlet, or company A ends up paying the 50c foincreae from Compnay C, the 10c increase from my husband's compnay, plus say 15c increas from the trucking compnay that delivered the goods--a 75c increae over what it had been before gas prices took off. And this is passed on to us. o it isn't just what WE pay at the pumps.

As a side note, at $4 a gallon, it takes Jerry $800 to fill both tanks on his rig (thank God it is a compnay truck and they pay for fueol, etc) and he gets about 5 miles to the gallon. And we should be surprised that the pirce of evering is going sky high and that the poor ionmdependents who own their own trucks are having to take them off the road.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Argh! I just paid $4.05 a gallon to fill my car. Darn cars that require premium fuel.

As for Innova, I'm still paying the same, but I wouldn't doubt a price increase. Things are nuts now.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I would gladly trade you LOL. Here I am paying $67.99 a bag that is for the Innova EVO Red Meat though. Not sure about the original Innova


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW, I use to rotate between Canidae & Innova, but now I think I'll just stick with the Canidae and use canned EVO. I can get a 40 lb bag of Canidae for about $28 if I drive about 40 min. The store closest to me charges $43 for the same thing.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

In some ways I am glad to see other dog foods are going up in price because I thought Wellness was the only one that increased their prices last month. The Wellness I get went up about $4.00 more per bag. Now I guess other companies need to increase their prices as well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have seen the price go up on almost all the dog foods. Our gas is now at 3.55 for premium. My husband drives so much on his job he fills up between 2-3 times a week averaging about $225 or more a week. YIKES!!! So alot of our extra money goes now to pay for gas. But I will still pay the higher prices for the good quality dog food.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Gas hit $3.65 here today...I was offered a job last week-would be running training classes 2 nights a week, 45 minutes from here. half of my pay would go to gas...argh! I turned it down, it's cheaper to stay home...


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

The Canadian made dog food I buy just went up from $38 to $48 for a 33 lbs. bag. I am not happy at all and am looking for a new source of dog food.

As for gas, ours is due to go up tomorrow in New Brunswick. Right now an American size gallon sells for $4.14cdn. tomorrow it will be $4.33.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

The gas prices aren't the only reason for the price increase. Since so much of the corn crop is now used for ethanol, anything that has anything to do with corn is higher. Feed for cows, chickens, etc is higher, making meat from those animals more expensive, not just the things we or our dogs eat with corn in it.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

My EVO went up about $5/bag from 44 to 49 now at the local feed store. 33lb bag I believe.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I bought 2 40 lb bags of Canidae ALS last month to save a trip out to the feed store this month. About a week later I got a call from my Mom saying that dog food was going up 14% across the board from her local pet store owner. I paid 32.99. There is a store within walking distance that is selling it for $39.99. I guess I'll find out next month if the feed store raised their price. I have to keep buying it there for now, because I am only a few bags away from my free one.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I just paid $41.99 (tax not included) for Innova Evo 28.6 lb. bag and $43.99 for the 33 lb. bag of Innova large breed puppy delivered to my door for $1.50 (AWESOME local company that delivers high end dog food anywhere in the county for $1.50 fuel tax).


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Celeigh said:


> I just paid $41.99 (tax not included) for Innova Evo 28.6 lb. bag and $43.99 for the 33 lb. bag of Innova large breed puppy delivered to my door for $1.50 (AWESOME local company that delivers high end dog food anywhere in the county for $1.50 fuel tax).


Anywhere in the country? that's cool. It's costing me more than that to go and get it myself. Our gas is 3.69 for regular


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> Anywhere in the country? that's cool. It's costing me more than that to go and get it myself. Our gas is 3.69 for regular


Sorry, no! In my county, not country. That would be nice, though, wouldn't it?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Rice is the problem with the super-premiums that don't have corn wheat or soy. Rice is being "limited' even for humans. 

And of course the corn that the livestock eats......

And the gas prices.....

Sheesh!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

:hijacked: Hijacking the thread but how much does a can of coffee go for around the country. I dont drink it but hubby does. It runs around 10.50 a can. Thank goodness I like my cola in the morning. Alot less expensive.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am getting really scared. I have to fill up 2 -3 times a week to get to work. I figured out that every 10 cents it goes up, it will cost me an extra $300 a year. That does not even count what my husband spends on his vehicle.

My heating bill costs me $290 a month. I froze at a lower rate last summer. I looked today and the price is about $1.50 more per gallon than what I froze at. All my money is going to end up going to fuel!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> :hijacked: Hijacking the thread but how much does a can of coffee go for around the country. I dont drink it but hubby does. It runs around 10.50 a can. Thank goodness I like my cola in the morning. Alot less expensive.


Im the same as you Carol..... Dh buys it and I couldnt even tell you how much Coffee is here.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> :hijacked: Hijacking the thread but how much does a can of coffee go for around the country. I dont drink it but hubby does. It runs around 10.50 a can. Thank goodness I like my cola in the morning. Alot less expensive.




I'm glad I'm not the only person who prefers a cola in the morning to coffee.


----------

